# Humic DG



## Marzbar (Aug 2, 2020)

Does this stuff work? I'm looking to amend my clay soil.


----------



## kbgman714 (Apr 19, 2021)

Do you have any recent pictures of your lawn? If you are budgeting for your lawn, I would spend my $$$ elsewhere first but if you have money to blow go ahead. I have clay soil with low Organic Matter but my KBG seems to be doing just fine.


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

Root cycling for the win…and it's free.


----------



## Marzbar (Aug 2, 2020)

Lawn Noob said:


> Root cycling for the win…and it's free.


Root cycling??? Sorry I don't understand.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

If your into spraying then save your money and look at kelp4less.

I recommend Aeration + Yucca and Extreme Blend.


----------



## Marzbar (Aug 2, 2020)

kbgman714 said:


> Do you have any recent pictures of your lawn? If you are budgeting for your lawn, I would spend my $$$ elsewhere first but if you have money to blow go ahead. I have clay soil with low Organic Matter but my KBG seems to be doing just fine.


This area struggles every summer.


----------



## Pascal-lawn (Mar 15, 2021)

Marzbar said:


> Lawn Noob said:
> 
> 
> > Root cycling for the win…and it's free.
> ...


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

Root cycling is not free.


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

And according to the GF video Humic DG would be a great addictive for root cycling. Step 4.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Root cycling is absolutely free. Why do you think farmers grow cover crops?

Sure you still need to 1) plant something which OP clearly has done and 2) maintain some level of NPK which again based on the decent shape of OPs lawn looks like they have done.

Question: when is the last time you conducted a soil test @Marzbar ?


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

step 1 grow grass
step 2 fix NPK costs money for soil test and ferts
Step 3-4 add carbon/other to stimulate microbial activity also not free. 
Step 5 Micros not free.
Step 6 Cultural Irrigation is free. only if it rains, Aeration is free? only if someone else pays for the aerator. etc.

Root Cycling is not free.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

robjak said:


> step 1 grow grass
> step 2 fix NPK costs money for soil test and ferts
> Step 3-4 add carbon/other to stimulate microbial activity also not free.
> Step 5 Micros not free.
> ...


Did you even look at OPs pictures? If your coming to TLF asking about Humic DG you are most likely doing the steps you've already outlined...so yeah root cycling is free at this point.

Roots aerate the soil a hell of a lot better than any mechanical aerator ever will...


----------



## Marzbar (Aug 2, 2020)

JerseyGreens said:


> Root cycling is absolutely free. Why do you think farmers grow cover crops?
> 
> Sure you still need to 1) plant something which OP clearly has done and 2) maintain some level of NPK which again based on the decent shape of OPs lawn looks like they have done.
> 
> Question: when is the last time you conducted a soil test @Marzbar ?


Here is my soil test results.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Marzbar said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> > Root cycling is absolutely free. Why do you think farmers grow cover crops?
> ...


Ok so this isn't terrible.

When fall approaches plan on feeding it with N derived from AMS. Your pH is on the high side and bringing it down using sulfur will take you a lifetime.

In your case supplementing with Humic, kelp, etc will be beneficial. If you don't like spraying products then a granular humic product will definitely help.


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

What have you used for fertilizer this year?

How has the weather been? Have you been watering?


----------



## Marzbar (Aug 2, 2020)

robjak said:


> What have you used for fertilizer this year?
> 
> How has the weather been? Have you been watering?


So in April and May I applied SCOTTS weed and feed. I know it's not ideal but I wanted to use it up. We had a dry spell and high temps last week. But we had some good rain last couple days.


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

I would agree with Harts (canada subforum) and JerseyGreens that it would be much cheaper to spray humic from kelp4less than using HUMIC DG.

Can you find Ammonium Sulfate - AMS (21-0-0) as jersey as suggested? I would also suggest a potassium fert. Sulfate of Potash (SOP) 0-0-50. if you cant find that, then Muriate of Potash (MOP) 0-0-60.

Soil Remediation Guidelines https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=15165


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

There is some great information here, but when you consider humic DG vs foliar humic there is a big difference. Humic DG is pounding the ground with humic. 50lb bag is 60-70% humic. It helps with soil structure and stimulates all the effects like root growth etc. Foliar humic does very very little for soil structure. It does give plant the benefit of humic in a much more efficient way.


----------



## Marzbar (Aug 2, 2020)

robjak said:


> I would agree with Harts (canada subforum) and JerseyGreens that it would be much cheaper to spray humic from kelp4less than using HUMIC DG.
> 
> Can you find Ammonium Sulfate - AMS (21-0-0) as jersey as suggested? I would also suggest a potassium fert. Sulfate of Potash (SOP) 0-0-50. if you cant find that, then Muriate of Potash (MOP) 0-0-60.
> 
> Soil Remediation Guidelines https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=15165


Any Canadians know where I can buy these products?


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

[mention]UTS,

Why has none else chimed in saying humic hg works? Do you have experience with it?


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

uts said:


> There is some great information here, but when you consider humic DG vs foliar humic there is a big difference. Humic DG is pounding the ground with humic. 50lb bag is 60-70% humic. It helps with soil structure and stimulates all the effects like root growth etc. Foliar humic does very very little for soil structure. It does give plant the benefit of humic in a much more efficient way.


You assumed I meant foliar when I said spray which isn't accurate. I spray it systemically with very large droplet sizes before a rain event or irrigation is triggered.

Save your money folks.


----------



## Marzbar (Aug 2, 2020)

JerseyGreens said:


> uts said:
> 
> 
> > There is some great information here, but when you consider humic DG vs foliar humic there is a big difference. Humic DG is pounding the ground with humic. 50lb bag is 60-70% humic. It helps with soil structure and stimulates all the effects like root growth etc. Foliar humic does very very little for soil structure. It does give plant the benefit of humic in a much more efficient way.
> ...


The kelp4less extreme blend turns out to be about the same price as the humic dg for Canadians when you take into account the shipping and exchange rate. Humic dg is available in Canada.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Go with whatever you feel comfortable with applying. In the end of the day it should help.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

JerseyGreens said:


> You assumed I meant foliar when I said spray which isn't accurate. I spray it systemically with very large droplet sizes before a rain event or irrigation is triggered.
> 
> Save your money folks.


You are right I did. But even then an application of granular humic is in multiples of sprayed stuff even if you are washing it in immediately. For soil structure the sprayed amount will take much much much longer. Again the plant will benefit of getting humic either way.

Kelp4less does say that for best result a foliar app weekly will give best results.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

uts said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> > You assumed I meant foliar when I said spray which isn't accurate. I spray it systemically with very large droplet sizes before a rain event or irrigation is triggered.
> ...


We can agree to disagree. Take a humic DG granule on soil and put water on it. It basically melts it in.

Put that up against the massive size droplets (and very even coverage) of my sprayed Humic. The difference is far from multiples.

Both options take time no matter what. No overnight miracles with this stuff. I'd say that both have pros and cons but after using both options I can say for certain the difference is non-existent.

I'll also add that take any app rates on K4L website with a grain of salt as they are meant for hydroponics for the most part.


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

Marzbar said:


> robjak said:
> 
> 
> > I would agree with Harts (canada subforum) and JerseyGreens that it would be much cheaper to spray humic from kelp4less than using HUMIC DG.
> ...


If you mean Humic DG I haven't sourced the Andersons here but I know others have.

If you mean humic and kelp I have used https://www.gardenerspantry.ca/ personally and it was good(liquid humic and kelp). Kelp4less ships across the border if that's better for you... probably better to use powered product cost/app for bigger lawns.


----------



## Marzbar (Aug 2, 2020)

SodFace said:


> Marzbar said:
> 
> 
> > robjak said:
> ...


I mean the AMS and SOP or MOP.


----------



## Pascal-lawn (Mar 15, 2021)

Marzbar said:


> I mean the AMS and SOP or MOP.


@Marzbar have you checked the canadian subforum ? There is at least 2 dedicated thread to canadian suppliers. Plantproducts do sell thoses items in ontario. Im not sure for allturf but i assume they do (other ontarians can chip in for that).


----------



## Marzbar (Aug 2, 2020)

Pascal-lawn said:


> Marzbar said:
> 
> 
> > I mean the AMS and SOP or MOP.
> ...


Thanks. Will do.


----------



## Pascal-lawn (Mar 15, 2021)

Marzbar said:


> Thanks. Will do.


Anytime. Dont hesitate to ask question over there if you have any. The first order can be intimidating but this group will get you through.


----------



## JBC-1 (Apr 5, 2020)

Pascal-lawn said:


> Marzbar said:
> 
> 
> > I mean the AMS and SOP or MOP.
> ...


@Marzbar I got my AMS, K-Mag (0-0-22) and Andersons Humic DG from allturf, plus some more items. They do carry the SOP and MOP, but I did the K-Mag instead. I should say, these items have been ordered, and I am hoping to get them delivered this week.

But I did get the AMS from them last season, and it was a super fast delivery.


----------



## Marzbar (Aug 2, 2020)

JBC-1 said:


> Pascal-lawn said:
> 
> 
> > Marzbar said:
> ...


Thanks for the info. Much appreciated.


----------

